# Mtb Touren im Großraum Kassel



## Casey Riback (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo. Da es hier ja doch einige aus Kassel und Umgebung gibt wär´s mal cool verschiedene Touren hier grob zu beschreiben. Sollten am besten Routen mit Trailanteil sein, denn Waldwege findet wohl jeder selbst.


----------



## Casey Riback (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich fang mal mit ner Runde an die in Mariendorf im Reinhardswald startet und endet. Ist mit´m Auto in 15 Min. locker von Ks aus zu erreichen, mit´m Zug ist man in der selben Zeit in Immenhausen von wo aus man nur noch 10 Min den geteerten Radweg bis ins Nachbahrdorf muss. In Mariendorf angekommen fährt man von der Hauptstrasse aus rechts hoch durchs Wohngebiet Richtung Forum Ahlberg. Dann kommt auf der Linken Seite ein Bauernhof und rechts ein Feldweg zum Wald. Den gehts runter, dann Links und an der Gabelung rechts. Jetzt ist man erstmal auf nem ebenem, aber trotzdem ganz nettem Trail. Dieser endet dann auf nem geschottertem Waldweg den man rechts fährt. Wenn man ihn oben ist immer links halten und es folgt der nächste Trail bergab und dann durch ein Nadelwäldchen. Er endet in Holzhausen am Rand eines Wohngebiets. Hier links auf die Strasse des Wohngebiets und bis vorne an die Hauptstrasse, die man überquert. Jetzt links nen schmäleren Wanderweg hoch bis zum Parkplatz Roter Stock. Nun geht es nen geteert/geschotterten Waldweg bis zur Zeche Gahrenberg und dort links bergab auf Teerserpentienen die zum heizen einladen. Ist man unten angekommen ist rechts ein Gasthaus. Man wendet direkt nach links auf einen Schotterweg und fährt Richtung Waldrand zurück. Von da an gehts erstmal schön bergauf. ne viertelstunde ist man trotz flottem treten auf dem Anstieg unterwegs. Oben erreicht man eine Kreuzung von zwei Waldwegen, hier links halten und dann wieder links in einen Holzrückweg, der erst eben und dann bergab  zurück zur Zeche führt. Von dort aus wieder hoch zum Parkplatz. Jetzt fährt man direkt über die Strasse und nimmt den rechten der beiden gegenüberliegenden Waldwege und kommt so auf ihm nach Mariendorf zurück. die Runde ist ca lockere 30 Km lang und macht Laune. Die Trails überfordern zwar nicht, sind aber mit dem entsprechenden Speed doch spassig. Würd mich freuen wenn´s feedback gibt, in hinsicht darauf ob ne Tourbeschreibung ausreichend war etc., und natürlich wenn mit der Zeit ein paar Strecken zusammen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (19. Dezember 2006)

Eine weitere schöne Tour ist auch die diesjährige Marathonrunde in Zierenberg. Diese ist etwas über 40 Km lang und hat ca. 950 Hm. Da sie sich, von der matschigen Abfahrt, über Waldwege/Trails bis hin zu schönen Anstiegen, relativ abwechslungsreich gestaltet, lohnt sich ein Ründchen allemal. Als Fahrzeit sollte man schon 2h15min einkalkulieren, bzw. etwas mehr wenn man eine kurze pause plant. Um die Runde zu starten orientiert man sich in Zierenberg Richtung Hartplatz bzw. Parkplatz Bärenberg. Momentan sind die Markierungen noch recht gut lesbar, so das eine genaue Streckenbeschreibung nicht nötig ist. Einfach die Augen offen halten, dann findet man sich recht gut zurecht


----------



## Casey Riback (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr schreibfaulen Nordhessen  Hab gerade gesehen das unser Lokalforum das einzige ohne Bildergallerie ist. Stellt in diesem Thema doch einfach mal Bilder von guten Trails aus der Umgebung mit ungefährer Lagebeschreibung ein.


----------



## Casey Riback (4. Januar 2007)

Werden am Freitag vorraussichtlich ne Tour im Kaufunger Wald fahren. Wir treffen uns an der Orangerie und fahren von dort aus nach Fuldabrück und dort beginnt der erste locker-trailige Weg. Im nächsten Ort gehts dann in den Wald hoch und dort dann auf Waldwegen und ein paar Trails weiter Richtung Lohfelden, wo man irgendwann wieder aus dem wald heraukommt. Sind ca. 40 Kilometer +/-. Wer Interesse daran hat mitzufahren kann ja hier reinschreiben oder ne PM schicken. Ach ja, wollte jetzt Bilder hochladen, krieg die aber nicht in dieses Thema rein


----------



## onkel_c (5. Januar 2007)

nun ja, es soll ja leute geben, die tagsüber arbeiten müssen ...
... weshalb ich mich Dir heute auch nicht anschließen kann  .

deinen denkansatz finde ich aber grundsätzlich gut, da auch mir/uns langsam die ideen ausgehen und mir die meisten touren mittlerweile tierisch auf die **** gehen. meine zeit lässt aber nur begrenzte beschreibungen zu, da ich akuten zeitmangel habe.

zwei vorschläge meinerseits die sich sicherlich lohnen: auf forstwegen von fuldabrück aus in die söhre auf den 'brand' nach wattenbach und von dort zum einstieg des x13. dieser führt nach lohfelden und bietet ca. 45 min feinen, teils technischen singletrail spass. auf einer topograph. karte gut zu finden.
zeit ca. 2h

eine andere sehr schöne runde ist der frau holle pfad. es gibt verschiedene einstiegmöglichkeiten. ich fahre diesen immer von richtung uschlag gen hann. münden. ebenso mittels topographischer karte zu finden. einzig die recht lange anfahrt auf der landstraße (~45min) und später forststraße ist recht öde. danach folgen aber noch ca. 2h feiner fahrspass, in summe knapp 3h.

im habichtswald gibt es etliche singletrails, die aber die meisten wohl selber kennen oder sich mittels karte auch gut finden lassen.

klassiker sind edersee höhenweg u.a.

happy trails!


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo. Ja, die liebe Zeit  hab momentan zwei Wochen frei gehabt in der Uni, da kann man den Tag schön nutzen. Ist der x13 der Hessenweg? Dann kenn ich ihn, ist echt ganz schön zu fahren.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Januar 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. Ja, die liebe Zeit  hab momentan zwei Wochen frei gehabt in der Uni, da kann man den Tag schön nutzen. Ist der x13 der Hessenweg? Dann kenn ich ihn, ist echt ganz schön zu fahren.



kenne den x13 nur unter 'wildschweinroute', ob hessenweg weiß ich leider nicht ... ist aber momentan aufgrund 'sanfter forstwitschaft' reichlich zerstört, da man versucht hat mit den holzabräumgeräten teile des trails zu befahren ... die 2m regelung ist also auch hier kein problem mehr!


----------



## Casey Riback (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo. War seit dem Sturm schon jemand im Harbichtswald unterwegs? Falls ja, wie sind die Wege und Trails momentan? Hoffe es liegt nicht zu viel Baum-Gelumpe im Weg


----------



## daniel77 (22. Januar 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. War seit dem Sturm schon jemand im Harbichtswald unterwegs? Falls ja, wie sind die Wege und Trails momentan? Hoffe es liegt nicht zu viel Baum-Gelumpe im Weg



Wir sind am Samstag von Kassel aus eine Runde gefahren, sieht teilweise sehr wild aus, bis zum Herkules sind alle Forstwege so gut wie frei, hinter dem hohen Gras in Richtung Schauenburg lagen dann aber soviel Bäume auf den Forstwegen, daß wir umgekehrt sind. Trails sind wir keine gefahren, da uns von anderen Bikern berichtet wurde, daß dort eher laufen/tragen angesagt sei.


----------



## onkel_c (23. Januar 2007)

ganz arg schaut es in der söhre aus. oberhalb von wellerode, nach kaufungen rüber und lohfelden mehr oder weniger unfahrbar. was ich so gesehen habe ist schockierend. ich glaube nicht, dass die singletrails im söhre kaufunger wald dieses jahr noch uneingeschränkt fahrbar sein werden.

wie die fr strecke ausschaut will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo. Das klingt ja nicht so toll. Vielleicht sollten wir probieren die wichtigsten Trails selber zu räumen, da die Forstbetriebe sich ja zuerst auf die regulären Wege beschränken. Wenn noch andere mithelfen wäre ich bei so einer Aktion auf jeden Fall mit dabei.


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (23. Januar 2007)

Also selbe frei räumen auf der Söhre..... Da wird man aber schweres Gerät brauchen. Ich bin am Sonntag mal in der Gegend vom Sendeturm rumgelaufen. Da sieht es ganz schön übel aus. 
Wie es in Richtung Michelskopfsee aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, denn da war selbst zu Fuß fast kein durchkommen.

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## hutsche (23. Januar 2007)

DyingOfTheLight schrieb:


> Also selbe frei räumen auf der Söhre..... Da wird man aber schweres Gerät brauchen. Ich bin am Sonntag mal in der Gegend vom Sendeturm rumgelaufen. Da sieht es ganz schön übel aus.
> Wie es in Richtung Michelskopfsee aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, denn da war selbst zu Fuß fast kein durchkommen.
> 
> Gruß
> DyingOfTheLight



Hi,

kann ich nur bestätigen. In der Söhre ist es ganz schön übel. Bin von Helsa aus hoch gefahren zum Bielstein. Ist das dort der Michelskopfsee? Jedenfalls ab dann i.R. Kassel waren ganze Waldgebiete nahezu komplett um. Die einzelnen Bäume, die dort noch stehen, dürften wegen Umsturzgefahr auch noch abgeholzt werden. Nahezu noch nichts geräumt. Macht echt keinen Spaß sich da mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken durchzuarbeiten.


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (23. Januar 2007)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich nur bestätigen. In der Söhre ist es ganz schön übel. Bin von Helsa aus hoch gefahren zum Bielstein. Ist das dort der Michelskopfsee?



Ich denke schon.... zumindest wenn du den See mit dem steilen Basaltufer meinst. Liegt etwas unterhalb vom Bielstein in der groben Richtung Kassel. Ich komme normalerweise aus der Richtung Lohfelden. Aber deiner Schilderung zu Folge brauche ich das wohl in der nächsten Zeit nicht zu versuchen :-(

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## Casey Riback (25. Januar 2007)

Wo seid ihr Bikemässig so unterwegs im Moment. In den meissten Wäldern siehts ja wirklich wild aus. Das dauernde Grundlagenfahren auf´m Radweg drückt aber langsam echt auf´n Darm


----------



## hutsche (26. Januar 2007)

Momentan wie du auch im GA Training. Viel auf dem Fuldaradweg, aber lieber i. R. Süd. Da muss ich nicht durch KS durch. Oder halt auf Straßen. 
Aber ab und zu ins Gedände muss sein, sonst nervt es in der Tat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DyingOfTheLight (26. Januar 2007)

Dito..... Fulda Richtung süd wenn es mein Job zulässt. Also meist am WE. Bis sich die Lage bessert kann es noch dauern. Laut Hessenforst haben sie arbeit für's ganze Jahr :-(. 
War schon mal jemand im westlichen Teil der Söhre ( Also zwischen BAB und Wellerode) und weiß wie heftig Kyrill dort gewütet hat? Bin für jeden Tourentip Nähe Lohfelden dankbar. Straße muss nicht sein.

Gruß 
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## Casey Riback (26. Januar 2007)

Hab morgen ne Tour in der Ecke vor. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt und ich dort fahre schreib ich hier rein wie´s dort aussieht.


----------



## Casey Riback (29. Januar 2007)

War Gestern im Reinhardswald unterwegs. Die meissten Trails konnte man ganz gut fahren, lediglich an ein paar Stellen mussten wir über Bäume klettern. Also für die Mtbiker die aus der Ecke Immenhausen/Holzhausen kommen lohnt sich ne Tour im heimischen Wald allemal.


----------



## Casey Riback (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo. Wir sind heute nen Trail von Kassel nach Hann.Münden gefahren. Ich glaub der verläuft unterhalb vom Frau Holle Pfad. Hatt auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht, nur ein paar Bäume mussten halt überwunden werden. Kann sein das er x13 heisst, bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## daniel77 (4. Februar 2007)

Ich find man könnte diesen Thread als Galerie für Pic`s von den Kasseler Trails verwenden, ich mach mal den Anfang. 
Diesen Trail kennt warscheinlich jeder Kasseler Biker, er ist eigentlich immer Bestandteil unserer Runde, und um diese Jahreszeit mit tollem Blick auf die Hessenschanze und KS-Harleshausen.


----------



## Casey Riback (4. Februar 2007)

Gute Idee. Kann meine Bilder aber leider nicht einstellen weil sie zu groß sind. Kann ich die irgendwie umwandeln?


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Kann meine Bilder aber leider nicht einstellen weil sie zu groß sind. Kann ich die irgendwie umwandeln?



Photoshop?


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (18. Februar 2007)

Ich hab gestern mal die Wildbahn (x3) versucht, In der nähe von Wellerode. Da war noch kein durchkommen. zu viele umgestürzte Bäume :-(

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## Casey Riback (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo. Probier mal den x4 ( ? ) von Kassel aus, der beim Umspannwerk anfängt. Da muss man zwar auch noch ein paar Bäume umtragen, aber so langsam sind immer mehr Stellen durchfahrbar.


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (19. Februar 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. Probier mal den x4 ( ? ) von Kassel aus, der beim Umspannwerk anfängt. Da muss man zwar auch noch ein paar Bäume umtragen, aber so langsam sind immer mehr Stellen durchfahrbar.


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.... wo ist das Umspannwerk? Strassenname Himmelsrichtung o ä. wären hilfreich. Bin leider kein Einheimischer. Nur zugezogen ;-)

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (20. Februar 2007)

Du fährst wenn Du aus Richtung Uni kommst über die Hafenbrücke und dann links. Da kommst Du auf nen Radweg Richtung Heiligenrode. Der macht ein paar Kurven und führt über so ne kleine Brücke. In dem ersten Dorf was dann kommt stösst Du auf ne Hauptstrasse, da schaust Du geradeaus auf ne Sparkasse glaub ich. Du biegst nach links ein und folgst der Strasse um eine Rechtskurve bis sie sich gabelt. Nach links die Nebenstrasse hoch. Die macht ne Kurve oder hat nen Wendekreis. Du musst geradeaus den Grasweg hoch (danach ist man warm). Oben siehst Du dieses Umspannwerk und auf linker Hand ne Holzhütte wo auch der Trail losgeht. Wenn Du dem immer weiter folgst kommst Du irgendwann zwischen Speele und Hann.Münden aus´m Wald wieder raus.


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (20. Februar 2007)

Thx a lot. Werde das bei Gelegenheit mal angehen.
Zumindest das Umspannwerk habe ich mit googleearth gefunden. Den Rest kriege ich auch noch hin ;-)

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## South-Central (21. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

das hört sich doch alles sehr verlockend an hier in Kassel!

Bin frisch zugezogen und immer mit von der Partie falls Ihr Leute zum XC-Biken sucht.

Freue mich auf kurze Nachricht,

Viele Grüße,

Axel


----------



## Casey Riback (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo im Kassel-Fred. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal ne MTB-Tour mit Leuten aus diesem Thread auf die Beine zu stellen. Gruß Juri


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (22. Februar 2007)

Prinziepiell ne gute Idee. Für den Anfang würde ich was lockeres vorschlagen. Ohne allzuviel Anspruch aber dazu geeignet festzustellen wo man sich leistungsmäßig ansiedeln muss. Ich bin leider keine 20 mehr ;-). 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (22. Februar 2007)

Finde ich auch eine gute Idee, wie wärs denn mit diesem WE am Samstag z.B.


----------



## Casey Riback (22. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich nicht beim Tapezieren helfen muss bin ich dabei. Morgen Abend weiss ich Bescheid ob´s klappt. Gruß Juri


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (22. Februar 2007)

Samstag schaffe ich nicht. Ich bin am WEW im Westerwald. Zum Feiern nicht zum biken ;-)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. Februar 2007)

...mal `nen tipp unter uns einheimischen:

einfach mal einen offiziellen touraufruf starten (...mit neuem thread).

um möglichst viele mitfahrer zu gewinnen sollte der termin nicht zu kurzfristig sein - also mind. eine woche vorlaufzeit 

außerdem sollten km und hm der tour angegeben werden, damit jeder weiß was einen erwartet.

im regionalforum thüringen funktioniert das immer ganz gut...

wenns passt, bin ich natürlich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo ! 

Ich bin hier auch neu - und würde auch gerne eine Tour in grösserer Gruppe mitmachen. Alleine, finde ich macht das nicht son Spass. Ich fahre generell CC,XC bergrunter darf es ruhig sehr steil und technisch sein. 

grüße aus Baunatal 

Sebastian


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Februar 2007)

Den Vorschlag vom Mauntenbiker find ich gar nicht verkehrt. Dann schreibt doch alle mal hier rein was für eine Tour Ihr euch vorgestellt habt, und dann machen wir nen reinen Tourentreffthread auf.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. Februar 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> ...und dann machen wir nen reinen Tourentreffthread auf.



wobei ich natürlich meine, dass für *jede* tour ein *extra* thread eröffnet werden muß - sonst gibts ein riesen durcheinander.

der thread-ersteller legt das datum, die startzeit, den treffpunkt und die tour fest. der rest ergibt sich automatisch.

so nun kommt in die pötte, sonst fange *ich* an und ihr lernt die bad sooden-allerdörfer trails kennen...


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Februar 2007)

Von Kassel aus kenn ich ne schöne Runde über Fuldabrück nach Lohfelden. Bis auf den Rückweg von Lohfelden aus eigentlich nur Waldwege und Trails. Die Strecke ist ca. 45 Km lang, Hm weiss ich nicht. Kann allerdings sein das die Strecke durch den Sturm nicht komplett fahrbar ist


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2007)

Ich denke auch eine Strecke von 40-60km ist gerade zu Beginn der Saison ein guter Einstieg. Casey Riback kennt sich wohl recht gut im Bereich der Söhre aus, mach doch mal den Thread-Starter für den Touren Thread mit deiner Fuldabrück-Lohfelden Tour für z.B. nächstes WE 

Noch `nen Pic von meiner heutigen Feierabendrunde:


----------



## BikinPie (1. März 2007)

Hallo ! 

Na wie sieht es denn am kommenden Wochenende so bei euch mit einer Tour aus?
Wäre wirklich genial wenn da was klappen könnte.

Grüße 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (1. März 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Na wie sieht es denn am kommenden Wochenende so bei euch mit einer Tour aus?
> Wäre wirklich genial wenn da was klappen könnte.
> ...



Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3488685#post3488685


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern. Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und  kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2 (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon


----------



## fastdarkness (27. August 2016)

Hallo LEute,

ich grabe das Ding mal wieder aus. Seit dem letzten Eintrag sind einige Jahre ins Land gegangen.
Wie sieht das mit Tourenvorschlägen, Treffpunkten, Hometrails oÄ aus?
Cool wären ja auch gpx Dateien


----------



## marq (12. Dezember 2018)

waldwege, mittlerweile vielerort Waldautobahnen kenne ich sehr viele, aber längere trails , vorzugsweise bergab kenne ich leider nur wenige bzw. kurze. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ??   vorzugsweise Kaufunger Wald, Söhre, Hann. Mündener Forst, Meißner


----------



## Tripple (22. März 2019)

marq schrieb:


> waldwege, mittlerweile vielerort Waldautobahnen kenne ich sehr viele, aber längere trails , vorzugsweise bergab kenne ich leider nur wenige bzw. kurze. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ??   vorzugsweise Kaufunger Wald, Söhre, Hann. Mündener Forst, Meißner



Der Frage würde ich mich anschließen.

Als Tipp: Wenn man vom Zollstock in Richtung Königsalm (Straße/Waldautonbahn) fährt, geht links irgendwann ein Trail runter nach Kaufungen. Kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wo, da es schon etwas her ist, dass ich dort lang gefahren bin. 

Müssten sogar zwei Trails sein. Einer noch ein gutes Stück entfernt von der Königsalm und der zweite (kürzer) kurz vor der Königsalm bei einer Lichtung direkt links im Wald.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (16. September 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche Streckenverläufe, auf denen es viele schöne lange, auch sehr steile, Anstiege gibt.

Von Hemfurth aus bis hoch Peterskopf oder von Ehlen hoch Hohes Gras oder von der KS City (Frankfurter) bis hoch Hohes Gras oder von Naumburg hoch Naunburger Wald oder von Netze hoch Naumburger Wald oder von Randstraße Edersee rechts hoch in den Wald Richtung Kanzel oder R5 entweder von Asel bis hoch Abzweig Basdorf/Scheid oder andersrum kurz vor Scheid rechts hoch Richtung Basdorf oder Waldecker Berg von Strandbad hoch nach Waldeck oder quasi die ganze Strecke von Twistesee nach Wolfhagen über Straße sind bekannt. Vielleicht auch noch paar mehr, die mir jetzt adhoc nicht einfallen. ;-)

Im Kaufunger Wald bin ich vor 15 Jahren oder so das letzte Mal gefahren. Da meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass es dort auch mind. einen doch sehr langen Anstieg gegeben hat. Bekomm das aber nicht mehr auf die Reihe.

Strecken sollten auf Asphalt und, oder normalen Forstautobahnen sein, weniger jetzt technisch übelst anspruchsvolle Trailstrecken bergauf.

Dürfen schon mind. 5 km mit mind. 5 % Steigung im Schnitt sein. Sehr gerne mehr! ;-)

Danke Euch.

Sportliche Grüße

Marcel


----------

